# ATi Tool - Problem.



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello all,

Just got my X1900XT! Yipee! Let me first start by saying i've always loved ATi since my Radeon 9550 but since then converted to Nvidia (What a mistake!). Now i've just gone back to my roots and immediately downloaded ATi Tool. 

Now i'm pretty much used to ATi Tool as it is similar in some ways to Riva Tuner, but, heres the *problem*:

Every time i reset my PC ATi Tool puts my cards Core and Memory clock *UP* where it *shouldnt* be. I continuously tell it to go to DEFAULTS as i dont want to tamper with my card at all yet but upon every restart, the ATi Tool seems to disobey the default's and takes the Core and Memory up at something like 720/500 or something along those lines. I fear this may be causing some in-game crashes ive been experiencing or performance issues. 

I'm using a new profile but with all the default settings initiated. 

Some enlightenment much appreciated! Thanks all,

Hux.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

PM w1zzard...he'll know


----------

